# Cheap Critter Nation?



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I would really, really love to have A double unit Critter Nation or Ferret Nation for christmas. My parents would probably only be willing to pay maybe 150 for one! I know that's cheap but I dont wanna ask for much. Could you guys maybe help me out? Im looking for the cheapest cage in canada! And all sale sites are empty, unfourently, so thats out of the question.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

If you can only spend 150 you might want to go with a single


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

If your parents don't mind going a little higher they have it on sale here for $167
http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------

